
Fan profiles on Upbeat, music's 5-star system - upbeatryan
https://app.getonupbeat.com/profile/upbeatryan
======
upbeatryan
Prediction algorithm already outperforms the RMSE of the winner of Netflix's
$1m competition (5-star system works better for music than movies). Create
your fan profile today featuring every song you love but sorted for the taste
of whoever is visiting your profile.

